# Costa Del Mar aren't made in America anymore.



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

I have had two pairs of Costas that aren't made in America now. A pair of Bahia Mars and Phantoms, the Phantoms say Japan an the Bahias said Italy. So what happen to being Patriotic, American loving and everything else that use to be in there ads? I can't find anything about them announcing their change of production locations. The Phantoms where a gift for my upcoming Wyoming fishing trip, and I returned the Bahias because they fell apart within the first week I owned them and Costa wanted to charge me to fix their crappy craftsmanship. So far so good with the Phantoms, they are great on the water, although the Ray Bans I have seem better made.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I love my Costa's but I am really anxious to try a pair of the good Guidelines. I heard they are made very well. I'm all for American made so maybe Costa won't get my money any more!!:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have owned numerous pairs of costas, and right now between my wife and myself own about 6 pair. But next time im in Gulf Breeze im going to buy a pair of Guidelines from Hot Spots, havent heard anythingbut good about them.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know if they are outsourcing the lens are not. France has always been big in the manufacture of eyeglass frames. Did you know bic lighters are made in france?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Same here Splitine,

That's where I'm gonna try to get to to check them out. I don't think they have them anywhere around here in Ft Walton/Destin.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've had over 10 pairs of costas in the last 8 years or so, i'll never buy another pair EVER again.

my Guidelines are sweet!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fact of the matter is.....most stuff you use or own was made in, or has components from overseas. A shame, but true.


----------



## jthuwf (Oct 3, 2007)

My uncle had a pair for close to 15 years. They still said costa del mar on the temples, not the costa symbol. He got them repaired a couple of times but finally left them on the tail gate of his truck and drove off. Thats a story of the good ol' costa.



The new costas have gone to shit. I believe they are trying to keep their prices where they are, so they outsource everything. I've had one pair delaminate and another working its way there. I work at West Marine and we have lots of people bringing back glasses to be sent off and fixed and customer service isn't like it used to be. Its still cheaper than say Oakley to get them fixed, but they no longer replace lens or frames for free. 



I like my Costas, but may be looking for something else pretty soon.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm on my last pair. Costa used to pride themselves on customer service,but those days are gone. They got too big over the last five years or so, now everybody wears andsells Costas. You used to be able to call down there andtell a repair tech your problem and then mail them directly to that person to get them fixed or replaced. Anybody remember those days? 

Guidelines are going to be my next couple pairs.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jthuwf (4/20/2009)*My uncle had a pair for close to 15 years. They still said costa del mar on the temples, not the costa symbol. He got them repaired a couple of times but finally left them on the tail gate of his truck and drove off. Thats a story of the good ol' costa.


I've got a pair just like those that says costa del mar on the side - bought them at the outcast sale probably eight years ago. Never been repaired and they were definitely used and abused. Although, I've only had to send in one pair of costas for repair out of all the ones I've owned including the new ones - **knocking on wood**.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *FishinSpot (4/20/2009)*Same here Splitine,
> 
> That's where I'm gonna try to get to to check them out. I don't think they have them anywhere around here in Ft Walton/Destin.


Curious to know where to find the Guidelines in Destin also. I've looked around a bit with no luck but I'm sure someone has them in our area! My Costas I had for 6 years just got mailed back to me from sending them in and I was sent a brand new pair. Pretty good warranty I think. I hope the quality isn't going downhill.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Guidelines offeran "over the counter" warranty. If you have a problem that is a manufactures defect all you have to do it bring them to us and we'll give you another pair. 

Also, if any of you who aren't in Pensacola/Gulf Breeze area know which ones you want we would be more than happy to ship them to you!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Sea Rover (4/20/2009)*I have had two pairs of Costas that aren't made in America now. A pair of Bahia Mars and Phantoms, the Phantoms say Japan an the Bahias said Italy. So what happen to being Patriotic, American loving and everything else that use to be in there ads? I can't find anything about them announcing their change of production locations. The Phantoms where a gift for my upcoming Wyoming fishing trip, and I returned the Bahias because they fell apart within the first week I owned them and Costa wanted to charge me to fix their crappy craftsmanship. So far so good with the Phantoms, they are great on the water, although the Ray Bans I have seem better made.


I never knew that any Costa's were actually made in America...........every pair I have ever had were made in France.


----------



## Wahoo 2 (Mar 7, 2009)

whats the deal with almost NO one locally wearing Ocean waves??....I have two pair and LOVE mine!!!!!...great glass's~great service and great price!!!.....and MADE~ HERE~ in ~~Florida so far as I know!!!.


----------

